# Just saying hi



## fiance (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello All,

I'm very new to this site and hope that I can connect with others that have valuable insight into my situation. I am newly engaged to a man that I've dated for one year. Issues are cropping up now regarding our grown kids and finances. I'm looking for answers that help us navigate through this blending of families in a positive way.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to TAM fiance. What seems to be the problem?


----------

